# Problem z nowa instalacja

## CyriC

Witam, jest to moj pierwszy post na tym forum, wiec prosze o wyrozumialosc  :Smile: 

Mam maly problem z gentoo, zainstalowalem wszystko tak jak trzeba wedlug instrukcji z gentoo.org, instalowalem ze stage1, instalowalem wszystko z innej dystrybucji (aurox).

Mam problem z uruchomieniem systemu, podejrzewam ze cos zle skonfigurowalem w bootloaderze (grub)

```
title Gentoo

   root (hd0,1)

   kernel (hd1,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.1 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hdb3 init=/linuxrc

   initrd (hd1,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.1 
```

Rodzaj partycji to JFS, do kompilacji kernela uzylem narzedzia genkernel.

Podczas startu systemu otrzymuje nastepujacy blad:

```

step 4a: mounting root

mount: mounting /dev/hdb3 on /newroot failed: invalid argument
```

Partycje systemowe to odpowiednio:

hdb1 - boot

hdb2 - swap

hdb3 - root

Jeszcze zeby tego bylo malo to nie wiem czemu ale po pierwszym restarcie systemu nie moge dostac sie chroot'em do gentoo, a wlasciwie zamontowac partycji z gentoo.

Wpisuje tak jak wczesniej mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/gentoo i otrzymuje komunikat bledu, chociaz uruchamiam system uzywajac specjalnie skompilowanego kernela z obsluga jfs:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,

or too many mounted file systems
```

Wydaje mi sie ze tylko utrudnilem sobie zycie tym JFS.

Dziekuje z gory za wszelkie porady i sugestie  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wydaje mi sie ze tylko utrudnilem sobie zycie tym JFS.
> 
> 

 

Ja też uważam, ze sobie nim zycie utrudniałem - wróciłem do xfs. 

Nie zyczę nikomu naprawy jfs - to się źle kończy.

p.s. Niektórzy nie mają z jfs zadnych problemów;  ja nie mam żadnych korzyści.

----------

## Yarecki

Sprawdz fdisk -l /dev/hdb czy przypadkiem nie masz rozwalonej tablicy partycji.

Chyba masz literowke w ustawieniach grub'a, bo root (hd0,1) powinno byc root (hd1,0) jesli hdb1 - boot.

Ja bym grub'a ustawil tak

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.1 root=/dev/hdb3

initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.1

Moze zadziala ?

----------

## CyriC

Po sprawdzeniu Fdisk'iem otrzymalem taki komunikat:

```
Disk /dev/hdb3: 39.4 GB, 39475666944 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 76489 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Disk /dev/hdb3 doesn't contain a valid partition table
```

EDIT:

Zmiana ustawien grub'a nic nie pomogla, teraz dostaje taki komunikat:

```

step4: determining root device

root block device unspecified or not selected

```

----------

## Yarecki

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> Po sprawdzeniu Fdisk'iem otrzymalem taki komunikat:
> 
> ```
> Disk /dev/hdb3: 39.4 GB, 39475666944 bytes
> 
> ...

 

fdisk -l /dev/hdb, a nie hdb3.

----------

## CyriC

Tez sprawdzalem  :Smile: 

I wszystko wydaje sie byc ok, przynajmniej dla mnie.

```
Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77545 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *         1        63     31720+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb2            64      1056    500472   82  Linux swap

/dev/hdb3          1057     77545  38550456   83  Linux

```

----------

## fallow

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3, 

or too many mounted file systems
```

moze po zakonczeniu instalacji zapomniales odmontowac swojego "/" przez umount , mnie sie to czasami zdarza i pozniej dostaje taki komunikat jak ten na gorze wlasnie , pomoga zawsze potem sprawdzenie owej partycji przez fsck,pozniej wszystko jest ok  :Smile: 

----------

